# Kubota L245DT service manual



## PeterTr (May 22, 2019)

I have just got my hands on a kubota L245 (4WD) and it has a problem with it`s 3 point hitch.
It can support any weight and I would to fix it but I need the service manual. Is ther any way to get a pdf version of it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

First, there should be a valve under the seat to adjust the pressure for the three point hitch. Check your operators manual.
Secondly, have a look at this thread for some information.
https://www.tractorforum.com/threads/kubota-hydraulic-problem-solved.12156/


----------



## PeterTr (May 22, 2019)

Firstly I know about the valve. But something I didn`t point out is that when I got it worked fine
but I left it parked for one or two months and when I tried to use it again the moment it reached max height with a rotovator attached, it slowly went down and never came up.


----------



## Tom D. (Nov 19, 2019)

Hi Peter, in case you never got the manual, here's a copy.
https://www.icloud.com/iclouddrive/0lbQ9eRl8Xs2DqHLkE6Cy33wg#L245DT_Service


----------



## EdF (Sep 15, 2014)

Ebay usually has a good selection of shop/repair manuals. Some downloads.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Kubotabooks.org (I think that is the web address).


----------



## An Brown (Aug 15, 2020)

PeterTr said:


> I have just got my hands on a kubota L245 (4WD) and it has a problem with it`s 3 point hitch.
> It can support any weight and I would to fix it but I need the service manual. Is ther any way to get a pdf version of it?


This Complete Kubota L245DT Tractor Service Repair Manual includes needed instructions to maintain, service and restore your Kubota L245-DT tractor using unique diagrams and producers specifications. *Kubota L245DT Tractor Service Repair Manual*


----------



## An Brown (Aug 15, 2020)

PeterTr said:


> I have just got my hands on a kubota L245 (4WD) and it has a problem with it`s 3 point hitch.
> It can support any weight and I would to fix it but I need the service manual. Is ther any way to get a pdf version of it?


Kubota L245DT Tractor Service Repair Manual


----------

